# What is my puppy?



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

What breed is the father? Maybe post some pics.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

need.....picture......now......


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great Pyrenees? Need some pics!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd love to see, no pic though.


----------



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

The pic didn't show. Try uploading it in a new post.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

A golden retriever is a breed. There are no other breeds within the category of golden retriever. An "English golden retriever" is simply a golden bred along the English standard. They are not white - however golden retrievers can be all shades of golden, from light to dark. 

Some bad breeders will sell golden with various fancy names but they are really just trying to cash in by giving them names like "rare cream" or "white". Your dog looks like a golden retriever but it's hard to tell in the blurry picture.

Very cute!


----------



## emziepiex3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for your info! ^_^
And your dog is so lovely and cute!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If it's huge and white, I'd say Great Pyrenese lol.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So your friend doesn't know if the mother is a Golden Retriever, or if the father is a Golden Retriever?

I hope you can get some clearer pictures of her, we love to ooh and ah over puppies.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Your pup looks like a Golden Retriever to me too. Try and get a clearer photo and maybe one of it standing against something we could recognise as bein a standard height to give us an idea of her size but she looks like a golden...do you know her weight? Surely if your friend mated her golden with her neighbours male then she knows what her neighbours dog is?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is a 3 month old light coloured Golden Retriever










This is a 3 month old Great Pyrenees











Not saying your dog is either or, just pointing out that they're not THAT much different at that age.


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

How much does she weigh at 3 months.


----------



## emziepiex3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Her father is also a golden retriever


----------



## emziepiex3 (Aug 28, 2011)

The vet did measure her but he didn't tell me her weight.
I guess he forgot. But when I lift her she weighs around as much as 3 to 4 big water bottles


----------



## emziepiex3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow the pic of the golden retriever looks so fluffy and cute ^_^
I hope mine turns out like that when she turns full 3 months


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

If mom is a golden retriever and dad is a golden retriever, then you also have a golden retriever. 

There are no breeds within the golden retriever breed. 

Cute pup!


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

We have "field bred" and "conformation line" or show bred. 
Field line usually means less fur, smaller size, and darker. I think yours is the latter.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I had no idea they looked so much alike as puppies. Thanks. 



GoldenLover84 said:


> This is a 3 month old light coloured Golden Retriever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I've never seen a Great Pyrenees that was as small as that picture shows. The ones I've met are _a lot_ bigger and fuller coated than the one shown. A customer's Pyr weighed right around 35 lbs. at 3 months. I remember because I had a Dane pup the same age at the time and their puppy was a few pounds larger. And it's coat was outrageous. Super full.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

They are so rare, I doubt there's any Pyrenees in there. They are very fluffy puppies, and very thick fur!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kwhit said:


> I've never seen a Great Pyrenees that was as small as that picture shows. The ones I've met are _a lot_ bigger and fuller coated than the one shown. A customer's Pyr weighed right around 35 lbs. at 3 months. I remember because I had a Dane pup the same age at the time and their puppy was a few pounds larger. And it's coat was outrageous. Super full.


I had the same thought... 

My old instructor brought her pyr pup to classes with her and that darling looked like a bear cub. She was show bred though...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

GoldenLover84 said:


> This is a 3 month old light coloured Golden Retriever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the descriptions switched? The top pic looks like the GP to me.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

As mentioned upthread, Golden Retriever IS the breed. The size, body type and color vary within the breed. From the pic she looks all Golden. 

Here is a pic of me holding my guy at almost 3 months for size comparison


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> Are the descriptions switched? The top pic looks like the GP to me.


The top definately looks like a beautiful GR to me but the bottom doesn't look like a GP to me. I have a pic somewhere of a friend's new born GP. Just looks like a miniature GP. I'll try to find it.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> As mentioned upthread, Golden Retriever IS the breed. The size, body type and color vary within the breed. From the pic she looks all Golden.


Right, I think the original poster is looking for a BREED of Golden Retriever but as a few have stated, there are no different "breeds" withing the Golden Retriever breed. They might look different but all pure bred Goldren Retrievers are simply Golden Retrievers. English Cream is just a term used to describe Goldens who are lighter colored and who often have a more stocky appearance. But, they are still all just Goldens. I'm not sure the original poster understands that there will be a variation in color within one litter. Some are darker and some are lighter.


----------



## AlinaRichy (Sep 11, 2011)

My puppy is English Cream Golden Retriever and also bigger than others. in general, English Golden Retrievers are bigger-boned and shorter, with a more square head and or muzzle and are generally slightly heavier. their back is sraight while Americans' Golden Retriever is more sloping. I can give you a link where it tells about all the differences


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

emziepiex3 said:


> I'm just wondering what kinda breed of golden retriever is my puppy since she's gonna turn 3 months now and she's huge


How do you define huge? Bayne weighed in at 21lbs at 9 weeks, many others on here said theirs weighed in at half that weight. In one month he weighed in at 46lbs, a gain of 25lbs in a month.... he grew so fast. At 6 months he weighed in at 60lbs. I think he has tapered off now, but haven't been to the vet to know what he weighs in at now since he won't stay still long enough for us to weigh him on the Wii. 

By the pic he looks Golden, Bayne was very light but has gotten darker at he ages. He is now 8 1/2 months.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't see the picture but is it possible that the bitch was bred again by another "unknown" sire in addition to the neighbour's golden? In otherwords, another sire snuck in the backdoor while the bitch was still in season????:uhoh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Deb_Bayne said:


> How do you define huge? Bayne weighed in at 21lbs at 9 weeks, many others on here said theirs weighed in at half that weight. In one month he weighed in at 46lbs, a gain of 25lbs in a month.... he grew so fast. At 6 months he weighed in at 60lbs. I think he has tapered off now, but haven't been to the vet to know what he weighs in at now since he won't stay still long enough for us to weigh him on the Wii.
> 
> By the pic he looks Golden, Bayne was very light but has gotten darker at he ages. He is now 8 1/2 months.


Tucker was 9lbs at 10 weeks... he was a small puppy LOL.

Now he's 90lbs at 5 years old :uhoh:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Your pup looks golden to me too. 

Goldens come in all shapes and sizes. There is a BYB golden in my neighborhood who is positively HUGE!!!! Makes my big lab who is huge look small. I asked what he was mixed with and they got indignant. oops :curtain: They also can have a variety of coat. My Teddi was one of the fluffiest pups I have ever seen, but she ended up having thin coat, little undercoat, but LONG hair. She is not well bred, but comes from 'field' lines. I understand the field dogs usually have 'less' coat. 

I think you need to enjoy that ADORABLE pup you have and post a LOT more pictures.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

AlinaRichy said:


> My puppy is English Cream Golden Retriever and also bigger than others. in general, English Golden Retrievers are bigger-boned and shorter, with a more square head and or muzzle and are generally slightly heavier. *their back is sraight while Americans' Golden Retriever is more sloping.* I can give you a link where it tells about all the differences


Sorry to be the jerky one who nitpicks , but this is inaccurate. Directly from the AKC breed standard: "*Backline* strong and level from withers to slightly sloping croup, whether standing or moving. *Sloping backline, roach or sway back, flat or steep croup to be faulted*."

To the OP, your pup looks like a golden to me!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Madison is a tall puppy for 3 months too.. She's now 4 months.. She's all legs.. And very scrawny (skinny)


----------

